# Where are you from



## Claire (Sep 22, 2008)

Some of you (like me) are (probably foolishly) trusting souls who put it right out there, but seriously, where do you live, where were you born, what area do you most identify yourself with?  The latter may say the most about you!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 22, 2008)

Born: Nassau County, LI (New York)
Was living in, bushkill, PA (NEPA, by stroudsburg)
Back in Nassau County, LI
Moving east on LI to the Lindenhurst area.

I miss being in PA.  I loved the atmosphere and just the ncie wide open spaces.  I wish I had better land for a garden.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 22, 2008)

I was born in Dallas, Tx.
Grew up in an unincorporated area of Dallas. Went to schools in Rowlett, Texas.
I live on Lake Tawakoni. What area do I most identify myself with? I havent found it yet.


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 22, 2008)

I was born in Queens, NY (well actually the hospital was in Brooklyn, but we lived in Queens), spent alot of time going back & forth to the "island" (Long Island, NY). I moved to central Florida 7 years ago~~~hate it! lol
I have no desire to move back to Queens either. I think I would like to live in Hawaii or Australia, but that is not going to happen!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 22, 2008)

ahh a somewhat fellow Long islander. depending on your definition of long island.  such a long hard debate but its geographical so hate to tell alot of brooklyn and queens people.

you are a Long islander and in the 5 bougroughs


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 22, 2008)

Well I never actually lived on the island, but have/had family there & made the traffic jammed trip every weekend !! blah


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 22, 2008)

hahha GK your one of "them"  

Queens and kings county on on Long island but Ive never found someone from queens or brooklyn that will admit it.  

Its like there is a wall on the border of nasau county.  I just htink its histerical.  some people will jsut fight and fight and fight about it.

either way the debate will continue.


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll admit it...I think its because its always been a matter of how "congested" queens is, as opposed to LI....I always felt like I was in another world when I was there...like going to the country! lol
Now though Im thinking the island has gotten pretty congested itself


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 22, 2008)

It is like another world but it has gotten realyul crowded but everyone knows when you cros the border.  (there is no sign for the non LIers)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 22, 2008)

From: Away Down South In Dixie...
My family was here way before Statehood...(1817)
Born, bred, and will die a Southerner! 
It's my home....


----------



## phinz (Sep 22, 2008)

My family came here in 1690.
I was born in Charleston, SC.
Raised in Houston, TX
Lived in Knoxville, TN, for 13 years, then moved to Florida for 1.5 years, which was the worst decade of my life.
Now live in Knoxville, TN, again, and love it.
Identify most with the Southern East Coast from the Outer Banks to Hilton Head. Charleston is my One Particular Harbor (I cry from homesickness when I see the marshes of the Lowcountry), but I'll settle for Nags Head, NC.

Proud Southerner, born, bred and raised, and wouldn't choose to live anywhere else (except maybe my own island in the Caribbean).


----------



## marigeorge (Sep 22, 2008)

Born and raised in New England's only state without a coastline.
Lived in Phoenix for almost 25 years.
Now living in east/central Kansas.
I would rather be in Phoenix than Kansas any day of the week!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 22, 2008)

Born in Livingston, NJ
Moved to Hudson FL (30 minutes north of Tampa) in 1972 and have hated it here for most of the 36 years I've lived here.
My dream is to move to either NC or SC, the western side, but right now we are caring for elderly parents and that dream is on hold for now.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 22, 2008)

I am a true Canadian through and through.  I was born in Northern Saskatchewan and moved to BC when I was 7.  I went back to the capital of Sask., Regina, for grade 12 and University but moved back to the coast when I was 20.  For years I would consider myself from BC when I was in Sask, and from Sask when I was in BC, but now the west coast is my home.

I have lived all over the Lower Mainland and Fraser Valley and while I am okay where we are now, I share the dream with my DH that we can soon settle further out in the valley some day with a good sized piece of land.  While I want to travel, even back to the prairies, I never want to live anywhere else but here on the coast.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 22, 2008)

Born in northern New Jersey, still living in northern New Jersey.  Eventually I'll end up in New Orleans, which is where Lou and I really belong.


----------



## B'sgirl (Sep 22, 2008)

I've spent my whole 27 years in Utah. It says the most about me because if you're from Utah people automatically assume that you are Mormon--and I am. I like being identified that way too because religion is a huge part of my life. 

Sometime we might move away for a few years, just to experience different places (the East Coast or Washington, maybe, or maybe even China). But we will definitely settle back in Utah.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 22, 2008)

Born in N.C., but spent from then through the next 38 yrs in Jersey, with 2 weeks in spring & 1-2 months in summer on a 500 acre dairy farm in Canada every yr til I was 21. Then 5 yrs in NY State. Then almost 10 down here. I too hate it here, but came for family. My heart is in Medocino, Calif (visited and wanted to stay), or St Thomas, VI.(visited and wanted to stay), or Italy(where my dad's family is from). I miss the food up in Jersey and lots in the rural areas I lived, but can't do the winters anymore. So I kind of feel like a gal without a home - for now.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 22, 2008)

Born in Oregon in a small town noone has ever heard of...
Moved to the Seattle area when I was 8....
I love it here and concider it home but...Mexico is where I want to be.


----------



## JoeV (Sep 22, 2008)

Born and raised in Cleveland, Ohio (the town of the 'Burning River'). Lived in Texas, New Mexico and 1.5 years in Southern Turkey, then settled in a suburb of Cleveland with DW and raised three great children. If I had my choice, I would still be in New Mexico because of my love for the outdoors and the favorable climate.  Every place I've been have had their pluses and minuses. Because of my loathe for excessive heat and humidity, I would never live in the Southern States, particularly Florida. We have a daughter in Orlando (whom I love dearly and am very proud of), and I consider it punishment to have to spend more than 2-3 days in the land of weird, large bugs and alligators. You asked, I replied.

JoeV


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 22, 2008)

JoeV said:


> I consider it punishment to have to spend more than 2-3 days in the land of weird, large bugs and alligators. You asked, I replied.
> 
> JoeV


 
I agree....but I have to live here for the time being


----------



## JoeV (Sep 22, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> I agree....but I have to live here for the time being


 There are special indulgences granted to those living in Florida against their will. Check with your pastor for specifics.

If there is anything positive about Florida, it's that I'll bet bread rises quickly in that moist heat. Other than that, you have my sincere condolences and wishes for a speedy commutation of your sentence.

Joseph the Opinionated


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 22, 2008)

My special indulgence is my dad, my niece (she's 14 now) and the beautiful sunsets.  And I could NEVER live in 'landlocked' state/country. Although I loved S.Dakota badlands, Utah, Nevada, and Arizona. I need THE BEACH!


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 22, 2008)

_Born in Detroit, Michigan_
_Lived in various areas around Detroit_
_Moved to Traverse City, MIchigan for 6 yrs._
_Moved to San Diego for 13 years _
_Retired to Las Vegas in 2000_

_Love living in the Vegas area but spend May thru Sept. in Traverse City, Michigan. My favorite place.  I gotta have water around me at least part of the year. _


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 22, 2008)

JoeV said:


> There are special indulgences granted to those living in Florida against their will. Check with your pastor for specifics.
> 
> If there is anything positive about Florida, it's that I'll bet bread rises quickly in that moist heat. Other than that, you have my sincere condolences and wishes for a speedy commutation of your sentence.
> 
> Joseph the Opinionated



Joe, I love your philosophy that everything revolves around bread!  It is very refreshing!


----------



## miniman (Sep 22, 2008)

.I live in Basingstoke, England, about an hour south east of London.
I was born in Bulawayo, Zimbabwe and spent much of my childhood moving around Zimbabwe and South Africa.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh, and JoeV. No, I haven't made bread any good since I'm here.
I don't know why. Thought it was the water - very chlorinated, so I bought purified, nope. Same flour, same yeast, even bought wheat gluten with vitamin C. But is still spreads sideways, instead of rising.


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 22, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> But is still spreads sideways, instead of rising.


 
Ive had that happen also!


----------



## Mama (Sep 22, 2008)

Born in State College, PA - lived there for the first 20 years of my life.   Moved to Atlanta, Ga 30 years ago and consider it my home.  Even though I was born in and raised in the north, I consider myself a southerner now.  Probably will retire to the North Georgia Mountains.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 22, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> My special indulgence is my dad, my niece (she's 14 now) and the beautiful sunsets. And I could NEVER live in 'landlocked' state/country. Although I loved S.Dakota badlands, Utah, Nevada, and Arizona. I need THE BEACH!


 

O.K. I'll admit the sunsets are awesome, but I hate the beach. I have a beach about 5 minutes away from me and never go unless the temperture drops below 50 degrees F or there's a strong storm coming. I hate salt water and the sand combination. Give me chlorine, lots and lots of chlorine.


----------



## Capirossi (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi all.

I am new to the forum and thought this may be a good place to start!

I was born in South West Wales (UK), I now live in South East Wales. Have lived all over South Wales (which isn't very exciting I know!) and also Ireland. I would live anywhere in the world, as long as I was happy...home is where the heart is afterall! But preferably by the sea.

Looking forward to chatting to you all.


----------



## Barbara (Sep 22, 2008)

I was born on an Indian reservation in Northern Arizona - my father was managing the timber mill at the time. lived in Tuscon, Snowflake & Phoenix. Moved to Pasadena, CA, then to Pentictin in Canada, northern CA - Woodland, CA, Portland OR for highschool & OSU in Corvallis for college. Met and married moved to Southern CA and have been here ever since. Still like to travel in the Pacific northwest this time of year for the wonderful Fall & their wine country.  As a matter of fact we're going this weekend!!


----------



## babetoo (Sep 22, 2008)

born in memphis, tenn. navy brat so moved around a lot, mostly on east coast. met, married and moved to so calif. been here for over fifty years. 

have tried a couple times to move back to south for various reasons. longed for california the whole time. 

this is my home and i will die here

babe


----------



## VickiQ (Sep 22, 2008)

Another Once upon a time long Islander here...
I was born in Queens ( Cambria Heights),NY from there moved to West Hempstead,LI,NY then to the Bronx (don't ask!!) then to Rockland County(Monsey),NY, then to Voluntown, Conn,then back to Monsey,NY, then to Sloatsburg ( again Rockland County),NY, then to ( Rockland County)Suffern,NY where I have lived the longest I have ever lived any place in my life(22 years) and I can't wait to leave it!! I would love to be near the Ocean -my favorite spot  so far Ocean City,Maryland.Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## The Z (Sep 22, 2008)

Born in Sioux City, Iowa and raised on a farm about 15 miles from there.
Joined the US Navy and spent almost entire six year tour in Rota, Spain.
Lived near Newcastle, NSW, Australia for about eleven years.
Since returning, have lived in northern Vermont and Flagstaff, AZ.
For the past five years I've been living in Las Vegas.

While I really enjoy coastal areas, and love the Aussie warmth and humor, I have really been enjoying my time here in Las Vegas.  I consider myself to be a resident here.  If someone here asks, "where are you from?" I'll always say I'm from Iowa originally.  If I'm on a trip (skiing or whatever) and someone asks where I'm from, I will ALWAYS say Las Vegas.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 22, 2008)

Was born in Omaha, Nebraska as my father was finishing medical school at Creighton.  Moved to northern Minnesota while he completed his internship, then we moved to western Kentucky when I was about 4 where Daddy opened his practice.

I left Kentucky after high school graduation and returned to northern Minnesota to attend college.  Left there and went to Washington, DC where I attended George Washington University and work for the FBI.

Married the first time and moved to suburban Maryland.  Divorced.  Remarried (Buck) and we were in the Maryland/DC area until 1994.  That's when we moved to western Kentucky, about 6 miles from my childhood town.  I'm still here and don't plan on leaving.

I love living here, except for the heat during the summer.  I thrive in cooler climates.  I loved, loved, loved living in Minnesota, but I'm really a Southern Gal at heart, so here I stay.


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 22, 2008)

I was born in Utica New York and raised just outside there in new Hartford.

Upon graduation from high school, I enlisted in the Air Force and after electronics school, I spent the last 3 years of my hitch in New Jersey.
Got out, found a job in NJ and have been here ever since.

Given free choice, I would live in Louisiana or Mississippi. I traveled there a lot in one of my jobs. The people, the lifestyle, the food and everything else. It's just nice.

If the economy gets much worse, I could end up in Utica again.

I now live in Haledon, NJ and work in Manhattan. New York is amazing. It's just not the south.

AC


----------



## redkitty (Sep 22, 2008)

Born and raised in Santa Clara, California
Lived in the Santa Cruz Mountains for 6 years
Moved to San Francisco where I lived for 2 years until I moved to Bristol, England 
Just moved back home to SF....and I won't be leaving anytime soon!!

Eventually I would love to get out of the US and move to Spain.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 22, 2008)

Grew up in Nassau county LI, New York
Got married and went to school in Philly,
Now back on LI (out east) Suffolk county.

Always loved being out east, still can get to the city (NYC) if I want to, but have the luxury of less crowded areas, beaches ...and can just ferry over to New England states.

Although LI is my home, I still visit Philly 2 times a year because it still seems like home to me too ( even though I only spent 4 years there), my first house was there, the first 4 years of my married life was there, my son was born there ( the only non native new yorker in my family).  So we still go back to visit the Ben Franklin Science museum, Boat house row, Center city, Philadelphia flower show, longwood Gardens,  Kennett square ( self proclaimed mushroom capital of the world, have an annual mushroom festival there), center city soft pretzels, fairmount park.....


----------



## elaine l (Sep 22, 2008)

miniman said:


> .I live in Basingstoke, England, about an hour south east of London.
> I was born in Bulawayo, Zimbabwe and spent much of my childhood moving around Zimbabwe and South Africa.





My daughter lives in Norwich which I believe is north of London.  


I am from here in the NE.  Hope to end up some place warm.


----------



## blissful (Sep 22, 2008)

where do you live--small town SE Wisconsin 
where were you born--Milwaukee WI
what area do you most identify yourself with?--Wisconsin, land of 15,000 lakes, playground for Illinois.


----------



## smoke king (Sep 22, 2008)

Born and raised in Omaha, Nebraska, although there is a period from 1978 thru the mid 80's that my whereabouts are a mystery to even me. (give me a break-it was the 1970's-you did it too!!!)

Will be relocating to Nevada when Mrs SK retires in two years.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 22, 2008)

Born in San Diego, California (moved several times throughout San Diego between birth and age 8).
Moved to Kansas City, Missouri about age 8 1/2.
Moved to Independence, Missouri about age 9.
Moved back to San Diego at age 10.
Moved to Vista, California (North San Diego County) at almost age 15.
Spent about 6 months, at age 19, in Argyle, Minnesota with my aunt, uncle, and cousins, then back to Vista.
Moved to Oceanside, California in May 1978.
Moved back to Vista in February 1980.
Moved to McColl, South Carolina in October 1996.
Moved to Pageland, South Carolina in July 1999, and I still live there.

South Carolina will never really be home to me. The problem is, on visits back to California, which I still call home, it has changed so much that I don't know if it will ever really be home again either! I have to admit that on our vacation I felt totally at home in the midwest. I would have moved there in a heartbeat. Who knows, maybe someday!

Barbara


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 22, 2008)

I was born in California and have lived in Maryland, Delaware, Massachusetts, Florida, and Texas. It's strange to me that I have ended up in Texas since I really don't like the heat. Like Katie E, I thrive in colder weather. But since my kids were born and raised here, for the most part, they have settled here. And I can't imagine living where they weren't all less than a couple of hours away. (Of course, maybe _they_ imagine it all the time.)


----------



## homecook (Sep 22, 2008)

I was born and raised in Cleveland, Ohio. I now live in the burbs. We had planned on moving to Costa Rica 2 years ago, but taking care of my grandmother and mother (both in an assisted living) put that on hold. My grandmother passed away 3 months ago and I'm the only child still here for my mom. My 3 brothers all live out of town. Hopefully in a year or two we will be able to at least live in Costa Rica for the winter months of the year. Dh is disabled and the cold weather just destroys him. 

Barb


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 22, 2008)

born in Philly PA. raised in Wash DC, colleged and started teaching on the Eastern Shore (Chesapeake Bay) culinary school in the Hudson Valley, now live back over the Mason Dixon in SE PA, Amish farms and mushroom country. Have been to 37 states (and several other countries) and found beauty and fine people in them all, but the mid atlantic is home.


----------



## dave the baker (Sep 22, 2008)

Born in Long Beach, CA; raised all over the place, US, Cuba and etc (Navy Brat).  When Dad retired (I was 15) he wanted to be as far from the ocean as possible, so we settled in a little farm town named Fremont in Nebrasa.  Spent the next 45 years there, met my DW on the net and moved to Rancho Cucamonga, CA.  Yes! there is such a place.  Lynn got promoted so we moved to the San Diego area.  A few years ago we bought a house in Poway (look it up) and here we are.  However we're thinking of moving to Oceanside in the near future. (Wanderlust?)  I'll take my stove with me!


----------



## babetoo (Sep 22, 2008)

wow we are in each others back yards. have to get together one of these days.


----------



## NAchef (Sep 23, 2008)

Salt Lake City Utah - and No I am not Mormon BUT my name is Norman!  

Live in Tooele now, about 30 miles from SLC, will move back this next year.


Thats all.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 23, 2008)

Born Bronx, New York.
Moved to St. Paul MN when I was 13.
MOved to INdiana for a year with DH when I was 23.
Came back to St.Paul
Now living in the sticks about 45 min north of "the cities" as the locals call Mpls/St.Paul.
I love NY, but I don't ever get to go back. My heart is there, but I've been settled in here so long I may as well call MN home..... although it's a little too cold here for me.... maybe a move a little south after the kids are gone. 
Or southern Italy when I win the lottery.....


----------



## falcontook (Sep 23, 2008)

Born in duarte, ca and now im living in westwood, ca for college =), go bruins =p


----------



## TanyaK (Sep 23, 2008)

Born, raised and still live in Cape Town, South Africa. Will never live anywhere else in SA (lived in Johannesburg for 6 months 12 years ago and hated every minute). If we leave Cape Town it would probably be to emigrate to New Zealand or Australia.


----------



## Lynd (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm from good ol' Devon in England. Where the rain never stops


----------



## middie (Sep 23, 2008)

Born and raised in Cleveland, Ohio.
Now I live in a suburb west of Cleveland.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 23, 2008)

Such interesting and varied backgrounds!!  I am in Northeastern NC,
Lived here all my life, most likely will die here. But it ain't far to the mountains or the beach....Like Jeremiah Johnson says, in the movie...
"Good water, not much wind...it'll be a good place to live."


----------



## Bilby (Sep 23, 2008)

Perth, Perth... and Perth!!!!!


----------



## dave the baker (Sep 23, 2008)

Would be fun Babe


----------



## WestVillage (Sep 23, 2008)

born in los angeles, raised in los angeles, moved to the greatest city in the world (new york, ny) a few years ago and am never going to leave. this city is the real thing.


----------



## Lynd (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd love to goto NY, WestVillage! I'm feeling jealous


----------



## WestVillage (Sep 23, 2008)

Lynd said:


> I'd love to goto NY, WestVillage! I'm feeling jealous


 
new york would love to have you!  but i'm also jealous of you.  england is the one place i _really_ want to go to.  london seems like a fabulous city from what i see in the photos and on tv.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 23, 2008)

Born in Naples, Italy on a Navy base raised for a few years in Germany. After that I have lived in Arizona, Georgia, Florida, Michigan, Colorado and have settled in Northern New Mexico I love it here. Did live in Cinncinati for a while and absolutely hated it. Lived in New York City a few months.


----------

